# slice



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

just went and got a lesson and well im still not hitting my driver straight he showed me how to rotate my wrists through my swing but for some reason just with the driver i cant rotate them enough. is there any drills or anything to fix this.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a quick one that might help. Rotate the label on your golf ball so that its vertical (if you look at my Callaway picture, the label is horizontal). Put the ball on the tee but aim the lable at your right toe. Aim at, and swing to hit the label. If you can hit the label your swing is coming from inside the Target line to the ball. Hope it works for you.

Del


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Move the ball up in your stance. It'll give you more time to rotate through impact.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like you might be sliding..try turning more, instead of sliding.


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

Do you mean rotation of the wrists in the downswing? Has you instructor mentioned whether you are swinging the club on the correct plane on the downswing? Also, is the top hand on your grip in a strong enough position? I often encounter people trying to 'roll the wrists over' to cure a slice when the real problem is that their downswing is 'out to in' (coming over the top) or their left hand grip is too weak. I don't understand 300Yards' comment, as you need to initiate the downswing with a 'slide' of the hips, then 'turn' them.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

golfthing said:


> Do you mean rotation of the wrists in the downswing? Has you instructor mentioned whether you are swinging the club on the correct plane on the downswing?



I just had this same problem. I was not keeping my right elbow close to my body. I was swinging like I was trying to hit a baseball. This resulted in my downswing going from outside to inside which in turn created a slice. You may want to check to see if you're doing the same. From what I hear, it's a very common problem.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

golfthing said:


> Do you mean rotation of the wrists in the downswing? Has you instructor mentioned whether you are swinging the club on the correct plane on the downswing? Also, is the top hand on your grip in a strong enough position? I often encounter people trying to 'roll the wrists over' to cure a slice when the real problem is that their downswing is 'out to in' (coming over the top) or their left hand grip is too weak. I don't understand 300Yards' comment, as you need to initiate the downswing with a 'slide' of the hips, then 'turn' them.


Yes, you do, but too much slide causes a bunch of problems. It shouldn't be as much of a slide, more like a transfer of weight, then a turn. Of course, I also lift my left heel slightly, so I don't really slide, I just transfer that weight smoothly, and it's more of a turn, then a slide.


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

I think you should give a more detailed explanation or it could be quite confusing for other readers. If you turn your hips first you will throw the arms, and ultimately the club off plane, resulting in coming over the top resulting in either a slice, pull or pull-hook. The slide before turn is imperative to transferring the weight correctly and also to pulling the club down on the correct plane so you approach the ball from the inside.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what I said..a tranfer of weight, then a turn. I gues I just don't look at it the same way as some..I start my downswing, with a rocking motion, then a turn, but whatever works is fine, as long as the ball goes where you want.


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

300Yards, what handicap do you play off?


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

eagle, don't feel too bad, the driver is the easist club to hit badly. There's more than one way to hit a slice.... If you are still taking lessons, perhaps your teacher can video your swing and show you why you are slicing. There are swing theories out there which don't rely on a conscious rotation of your wrists. If your pro cannot communicate effectively what you need to do, maybe you need a new teacher. Finding someone who you click with as a student/teacher relationship will definitely further your game.

And there's always the 3 wood....


----------



## Chilidipper (May 15, 2007)

Make sure you are pulling the handle downward for your first move. Don't try flopping the head towards the ball. That can cause a over the top move which will result in some very crappy golf shots. Makes sure when you desend down you are literally pulling the grip butt down towards your target. 

Anyway there are a lot of reason why you could be slicing. Just keep practicing and get some lessons. Lots of them.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Eagle

If I may add...there is another factor that may contribute to your slice in addition to the ones well discussed above.

The grip size of your driver do play a part. If the grip is "too big" (relatively), it will result in a slice due to the difficulty in the wrist rotation as you have mentioned.

Please let me know if you need more details.

Cheers
des


----------

